# Neuer PC, ausreichend für WoW?



## munse (23. Januar 2012)

hey und zwar möchte ich mir einen neuen PC zulegen, da ich derzeit nur mit meinem laptop zocke :-|

hier mal die detail zu dem pc den ich mir gern kaufen möchte,


Prozessorhersteller:	AMD

Prozessor:		AMD Phenom II X6 1055T (6x 2,8 GHz, 9 MB Cache, 4,0 GT/s)

Prozessormodell:	Phenom II X6

RAM-Technologie		DDR3

Taktfrequenz (MHz): 	2800

Anzahl Prozessorkerne: 6

Besonderheiten: 	neuste Hexacore -Technologie

Grafikspeicher (M:	1024


Grafikkarte : AMD Radeon HD6770, 1024MB


Größe des Arbeitsspeichers: 4096

Reicht dieses System aus um die garfikdetails bis zum maxium auszureizen ohne fps einbrüche ect?


----------



## Bezzlebub (23. Januar 2012)

sollte reichen wird zwar in 25er raids schwer mit ultra einstellung :// ber sonst ist okay


----------



## Resch (23. Januar 2012)

Wo willst du ihn kaufen, und vor allem was kostet er?


----------



## munse (23. Januar 2012)

Resch schrieb:


> Wo willst du ihn kaufen, und vor allem was kostet er?



829€ ohne windows


----------



## Bezzlebub (23. Januar 2012)

uff 830€ also wenn ich dir ne seite empfehlen darf http://www1.hardwareversand.de/home.jsp?lb da kannst dir selber einen PC konfigurieren


----------



## RubenPlinius (23. Januar 2012)

lieber keinen hexacore (außer du benützt kern-lastige anwendungen)
stattdessen einen medium quad-core und zumindest eine 6850 - falls es im budget drin ist eine 6950 oder nvidia 560ti
dann sollte es auf der reinen performance seite keine großen probleme geben

die meiste performance aber würde bringen, wenn du zb eine 120gb SSD als system und wow platte installierst - das macht zumindest bei hdro einen riesen unterschied


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Januar 2012)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> die meiste performance aber würde bringen, wenn du zb eine 120gb SSD als system und wow platte installierst - das macht zumindest bei hdro einen riesen unterschied



das bringt dir nicht sonderlich viel, wenn die Grafikkarte nicht stimmt, zwar würden die Daten unheimlich schnell geladen werden, könnten aber in entsprechender Auflösung und Grafikpracht nicht dargestellt werden.



*Der 750 €-PC:*

_CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K ~ 174,-
 Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 3 ~ 36,-
 Grafikkarte: Nvida Geforce GTX 560 Ti ~ 182,-
 RAM: G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL7 ~ 52,-
 Mainboard: MSI P67A-G45, P67 ~ 90,-
__Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue, 500GB ~ 32,-__ 
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~ 19,-
 Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-8NB schwarz ~ 77,-
 Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 ~ 70,-
by BuD

 Gesamt __~ 732-

Allerdings sind die Festplattenpreise derzeit höher! Also vergleich da am besten.
_


----------



## Soulii (23. Januar 2012)

munse schrieb:


> 829€ ohne windows



irgs...

klingt nach medimarkt dreck...

einzelteile selber wählen, zusammenbauen lassen (oder selber machen) und du hast def was besseres


----------



## RubenPlinius (23. Januar 2012)

munse schrieb:


> Besonderheiten: 	neuste Hexacore -Technologie



DAS klingt nach medimarkt/saturn xD

blut und donners system ist super - schlimmstenfalls zahlt man beim versender der wahl bissl was fürs zambauen falls man es sich nicht traut und du steigst zum ähnlichen/günstigen preis besser aus


----------



## Night2010 (23. Januar 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> das bringt dir nicht sonderlich viel, wenn die Grafikkarte nicht stimmt, zwar würden die Daten unheimlich schnell geladen werden, könnten aber in entsprechender Auflösung und Grafikpracht nicht dargestellt werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Preise stimmen nicht.

Die CPU kostet 10€ mehr und Speicher gibt es 8GB 1333 schon für unter 40€ von G.Skill. Es müssen keine CL7 sein.
Das Board kommt mit 94€ daher. Da kann man locker noch mal 30-40€ sparen.

Warum ein Lian Li GH, das geht billiger.
Beim NT tut es auch ein Ocz, oder ein Thermaltake für 50€.


CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K ~186€
Kühler: Scythe Katana 3 ~19€
Mainboard: ASUS P8H61-M Rev 3.0 ~57€
Speicher: 8GB G.Skill RipJaws 1333 ~36€
Grafikkarte: HD 6870 ~140€
Netzteil: OCZ ModXStream Pro 500W ~53€
Laufwerk: ein Brenner von LG, die gibt es zwischen 15-20€
Festplatte: 1TB Samsung EcoGreen F2 ~82€
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy ~30€

-------------------623€------------------

Für 830€ kommt die HD 6870 weg und du kannst ne GTX 570, oder HD 6970 rein machen.


----------



## Soulii (23. Januar 2012)

yay 2500k+h61 chipsatz....

bei dem preis is locker ein z68 drin


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Januar 2012)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Die Preise stimmen nicht.
> 
> Die CPU kostet 10€ mehr und Speicher gibt es 8GB 1333 schon für unter 40€ von G.Skill. Es müssen keine CL7 sein.
> Das Board kommt mit 94€ daher. Da kann man locker noch mal 30-40€ sparen.
> ...



1. Das Teil ist ausm Sticky, die Preise von der letzten Aktualisierung 
2. H61 Chipsatz + i5-2500k macht null Sinn, Stichwort: Übertaktbarkeit und zukunftsauglichkeit
3. Den Speicher habe ich ausgewählt, weil er mit geringeren Spannungen als Standardspeicher läuft, was für eine höhere Haltbarkeit sorgt.
4. WoW korelliert besser mit einer Grafikkarte von NVidia als AMD. Die GTX 560Ti ist im Prinzip das beste was du für WoW nehmen kannst, wenn du nicht über 1920x1200 Bildpunkte gehst wirst du für WoW niemals eine GTX 570 / HD 6950 brauchen.
5. Das Gehäuse besteht aus Aluminium und ist durchweg hochwertig, nicht zu vergleichen mit deiner Budgetvariante, wenn Sharkoon, dann das AL4. 
6. Zum Übertakten reicht dir der Katana nicht, da brauchst du Reserven, der Mugen ist perfekt.


----------



## Minischwenk (24. Januar 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> 6. Zum Übertakten reicht dir der Katana nicht, da brauchst du Reserven, der Mugen ist perfekt.



Da der poster sicherlich kaum(keinen) wert auf übertackten legt wäre es vermutlich eh am geschicktersten einfachden boxed drauf zu lassen.... ist zwar n ticken lauter und die cpu und lässt sich schlecht übertakten, aber da er zweiteres eh nicht macht und er fals die lautstärke wirklich ein problem ist jederzeit nachrüsten kann...(außerdem wird ja ein eigener kühler von hardwareversand und co nicht zusammengabaut, und wenn der theradersteller schon zu fertigpcs von staurn und co greift......)

Zu 3tens, kannst du da evtl mal ne quelle oder so dazu verlinken?, konnte jezt nirgends was daraüber finden, dass es sich auf die haltbarkeit auswirkt.,...


----------



## mristau (24. Januar 2012)

3tens ist einfache Physik, mehr Spannung => mehr Wärme => verringerte Haltbarkeit
Wobei natürlich der Spannungs-Unterschied groß genug sein muss, damit man was merkt.

Könnte man auch mit LEDs oder beliebigen anderen Bauteilen testen


----------



## Night2010 (24. Januar 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> 1. Das Teil ist ausm Sticky, die Preise von der letzten Aktualisierung
> 2. H61 Chipsatz + i5-2500k macht null Sinn, Stichwort: Übertaktbarkeit und zukunftsauglichkeit
> 3. Den Speicher habe ich ausgewählt, weil er mit geringeren Spannungen als Standardspeicher läuft, was für eine höhere Haltbarkeit sorgt.
> 4. WoW korelliert besser mit einer Grafikkarte von NVidia als AMD. Die GTX 560Ti ist im Prinzip das beste was du für WoW nehmen kannst, wenn du nicht über 1920x1200 Bildpunkte gehst wirst du für WoW niemals eine GTX 570 / HD 6950 brauchen.
> ...




1. Ok.

2. Zukunftssicher gibt es nicht beim PC und Übertakten tut er bestimmt nicht.

3. Da er den Speicher sicher über 10 Jahre drin lässt macht das auch Sinn. Bzw. Übertaktet er nicht, Spielt also keine Rolle.
Die halten ewig bei normalem gebrauch und beim Übertakten muss man da schon sehr hoch gehen mit der Spannung.
Und die Speicher laufen mit 1,35V-1,5V, bei meinen ist 1,5V angegeben. Bedeutet, das kommt bei den Speicher drauf an 1,35V bestimmt bei CL9 und die 1,5V bei CL7.

4. Ich habe ne HD 5870 und Spiele auf 1920x1200 + Ultra, nur im 25er muss ich die Effekte runter stellen. Und das macht auch eine GTX 560 Ti nicht besser.

5. Und das macht jetzt wo einen Unterschied wenn es unterm Tisch steht?

6. Da wären wir wieder beim TE und dem mit Sicherheit nicht vorhandenem Vorhaben zu Übertakten.

Im übrigem, wenn man wirklich vor hat zu Übertakten, dann gibt man für ein Board bestimmt nicht unter 100&#8364; aus, sondern investiert etwas.

&#8364;

Da fällt mir noch was ein, die Speicher sollen also länger halten, aber die CPU soll übertaktet werden damit ihre Lebensdauer sinkt?


----------



## RubenPlinius (24. Januar 2012)

gerade wenn man nicht bastelfreudig ist, zahlt es sich eventuell aus nur einen mittelklasse pc zu kaufen und dafür früher wieder einen neuen (mittelklasse) pc zu kaufen

ich persönlich bin nicht bastelfreudig und bereue eigentlich einen i7-920 drin zu haben
der war teuer und seine leistung wird wahrscheinlich noch eine ganze weile reichen
aber: dem mainboard fehlen features wie uefi und usb3/pci-e 3 und sata 6
dem gehäuse fehlt es an einer aussparung fürs backplate montieren und an einem front usb 3.0 anschluss
das netzteil verfügt nur über einen 6pin stecker soweit ich das sehe
etc etc

gerade beim pc entwickeln sich so viele dinge rund um die cpu/gpu herum, dass, sofern man auf solche features wert legt, es sich eher auszahlt öfter billig zu kaufen, als selten teuer und state-of-the-art
zumindest ist das meine erfahrung


----------



## Night2010 (24. Januar 2012)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> gerade wenn man nicht bastelfreudig ist, zahlt es sich eventuell aus nur einen mittelklasse pc zu kaufen und dafür früher wieder einen neuen (mittelklasse) pc zu kaufen
> 
> ich persönlich bin nicht bastelfreudig und bereue eigentlich einen i7-920 drin zu haben
> der war teuer und seine leistung wird wahrscheinlich noch eine ganze weile reichen
> ...



Weiss grad nicht ob du mich, oder dich selbst meinst.

Aber:

Das NT hat einen 6/8 Pin PCIe stecker und einen 6 Pin PCIe, also 2.

Wozu Sata6? Für die Normale Festplatte die eh der Flaschenhals ist?

USB 3 ist genau so wichtig wie UEFI. Man braucht es nicht wirklich


----------



## Soulii (25. Januar 2012)

viel spaß beim sichern deiner daten auf eine externe platte mit usb2....


----------



## Night2010 (25. Januar 2012)

Soulii schrieb:


> viel spaß beim sichern deiner daten auf eine externe platte mit usb2....



Super Argument, das überzeugt mich jetzt voll. Hmm, oder doch nicht, da ich ja meine Platte auch über eSata anschliessen kann


----------



## RubenPlinius (25. Januar 2012)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Weiss grad nicht ob du mich, oder dich selbst meinst.



ohje, hat das so gewirkt?  tut mir leid, war nicht meine absicht- nein es ging eigentlich nur um meine persönliche erfahrung und als denkanstoß, nicht als kommentar zu einer anderen meinung

und du hast schon recht, usb2, sata 6 etc braucht man jetzt nicht unbedingt
aber mein denkanstoß sollte in die richtung gehen: was wenn man in einem jahr einen usb 3 stick kaufen will..der nützt einem recht wenig, wenn man keinen usb 3 port hat und man nicht bastelfreudig ist um sich eine usb 3.0 "karte" (mir fällt grad keine bessere bezeichnung für die nachrüstsets von sharkoon etc) einzubauen
oder wenn man die graka aufrüsten möchte, die karte der wahl aber schon über pci-e 3 verfügt...wäre ja schade wenn man dann nur pci-e 2 hat


----------



## bemuehung (25. Januar 2012)

Sata6 braucht man schon zwecks SSD , sollte man das vorhaben


----------



## RubenPlinius (25. Januar 2012)

kommt drauf an, meine vertex 2 läuft glaub ich nur über sata 3
kann mich nicht beklagen xD

aber natürlich, in zukunft werden alle platten/ssds mit sata 6 laufen, da macht die schnittstelle sinn


----------



## Night2010 (26. Januar 2012)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> ohje, hat das so gewirkt?  tut mir leid, war nicht meine absicht- nein es ging eigentlich nur um meine persönliche erfahrung und als denkanstoß, nicht als kommentar zu einer anderen meinung
> 
> und du hast schon recht, usb2, sata 6 etc braucht man jetzt nicht unbedingt
> aber mein denkanstoß sollte in die richtung gehen: was wenn man in einem jahr einen usb 3 stick kaufen will..der nützt einem recht wenig, wenn man keinen usb 3 port hat und man nicht bastelfreudig ist um sich eine usb 3.0 "karte" (mir fällt grad keine bessere bezeichnung für die nachrüstsets von sharkoon etc) einzubauen
> oder wenn man die graka aufrüsten möchte, die karte der wahl aber schon über pci-e 3 verfügt...wäre ja schade wenn man dann nur pci-e 2 hat



Ja, wusste jetzt nicht genau was gemeint ist 

Kommt da immer drauf an, jemand der dies nutzen will, der fragt da nach, aber wenn jemand nur Spielen möchte, braucht dieser jemand kein USB3, Sata6, SSD, oder LEDs im Rechner.



> Sata6 braucht man schon zwecks SSD , sollte man das vorhaben



Von vorhaben kann beim TE aber nicht die rede sein.
Klar, wer SSD nutzen will kann auf Sata6 gehen, aber selbst der Sata2 Anschluss sollte ausreichend sein.

Meiner Meinung nach sollten die meisten endlich mal versuchen die Leute zu verstehen die fragen stellen und nicht einfach "Übertakten" in den Raum werfen, obwohl der TE dies nicht vor hat.
Und das merkt man schon am ersten Post.


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. Januar 2012)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollten die meisten endlich mal versuchen die Leute zu verstehen die fragen stellen und nicht einfach "Übertakten" in den Raum werfen, obwohl der TE dies nicht vor hat.
> Und das merkt man schon am ersten Post.



Ganz ehrlich, in seinem Starpost hat der TE explizit einen AMD X6 1055T genannt, ein Model was extra einen freien Multiplikator hat, und das man dementsprechend leicht übertakten kann. Da für mich keine weiteren Informationen vorliegen und der TE nicht klar seine Bedürfnisse geäußert hat, muss ihc davon ausgehen, dass er sich das explizit herausgesucht hat.

so long.


----------



## Night2010 (27. Januar 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, in seinem Starpost hat der TE explizit einen AMD X6 1055T genannt, ein Model was extra einen freien Multiplikator hat, und das man dementsprechend leicht übertakten kann. Da für mich keine weiteren Informationen vorliegen und der TE nicht klar seine Bedürfnisse geäußert hat, muss ihc davon ausgehen, dass er sich das explizit herausgesucht hat.
> 
> so long.



Alleine die CPU Beschreibung lässt auf Kopieren>Einfügen schliessen.

Und ein X6 mit einem freien Multi sagt natürlich aus, das jemand Übertakten möchte


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. Januar 2012)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Alleine die CPU Beschreibung lässt auf Kopieren>Einfügen schliessen.
> 
> Und ein X6 mit einem freien Multi sagt natürlich aus, das jemand Übertakten möchte



Was sollte er denn sonst für einen Grund haben?


----------



## Night2010 (30. Januar 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Was sollte er denn sonst für einen Grund haben?



Willst du das Offensichtliche nicht verstehen, oder kann du es nicht verstehen?


----------



## auroray (31. Januar 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> das bringt dir nicht sonderlich viel, wenn die Grafikkarte nicht stimmt, zwar würden die Daten unheimlich schnell geladen werden, könnten aber in entsprechender Auflösung und Grafikpracht nicht dargestellt werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde die Festplatte durch eine SSD ersetzen und die Grafikkarte durch eine ATI HD 6950 mit 2GB Ram. Der Rest passt.


----------

